# Compression Ratio on Broadband



## Radhesh Bhoot (Jun 1, 2009)

I m having 128Kbps Tata Indicom Internet Conncetion which is running in 1:8 Compression Ratio.....that means i should get 16KBps speed(128/8 it is converting Bits to Bytes)

Now i m going to change the plan...new plan says it is 128kbps with 1:4 Compression Ratio???

And they are saying that i would be getting 32KBps speed in the new plan which is equal to 256kbps....

I m Confused please help to understand this???


----------



## kalpik (Jun 1, 2009)

Its not Compression ratio, its Contention ratio. A ratio of 1:4 means 4 other people are sharing your line, which means you can get a max of 128kbps (16 KBps) and a minimum of 128/4=32kbps (4 KBps). Since 8kbps (kilo bits per second) = 1 KBps (kilo bytes per second), as 8 bits = 1 byte


----------

